# Kevin Hillstrand is a fraud



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Some folks probably haven't still heard about Kevin Hillstrand aka CVPS_Kevin.

As per the CVPS database, no Kevin exists.  Instead the main administrator turned out to be none other than Adam.  Some of you may remember Adam from URPad and from VPSLatch and another shell company.

This thread is for Kevin/Adam discussions.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 18, 2013)

Yup, been saying it all along. I've had proof forever, and have just been waiting for someone to prompt me or bring it up to drop it. Though looks like the DB was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## mikho (Jun 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yup, been saying it all along. I've had proof forever, and have just been waiting for someone to prompt me or bring it up to drop it. Though looks like the DB was the nail in the coffin.


What stopped you from posting it?


Something must have held you back


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 18, 2013)

So URPad had to know he wasn't Kevin, so they perpetuated the lie also?   Where is Chris he has some splainen to do!


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is this fraud? Someone cannot have an alias on the internet? Then I guess you are fraud correct? Or Dustin from BuyVM or most people that participate here.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 18, 2013)

mikho said:


> What stopped you from posting it?
> 
> 
> Something must have held you back


Well initially it was because my employer didn't want me to poke him too much because Adam would threaten us by saying he'd post our SolusVM/WHMCS DB. Remember, he was employed by the same company at one point so he'd have access to such things.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Why is this fraud? Someone cannot have an alias on the internet? Then I guess you are fraud correct? Or Dustin from BuyVM or most people that participate here.


Remember when you said Kevin Hillstrand was real, and you even said, "I've got Kevin's SS#" or something.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Why is this fraud? Someone cannot have an alias on the internet? Then I guess you are fraud correct? Or Dustin from BuyVM or most people that participate here.



Says the man who constantly stated that you had his information and that he was a real person. Not only were you untruthful but you're also attempting to redirect this to someone else.

What's your comment when Adam/Kevin stated that you had his Social Security Number and such?  How about your comment afterwards which you stated "he's a real person I have it".


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jun 18, 2013)

24khost said:


> So URPad had to know he wasn't Kevin, so they perpetuated the lie also?   Where is Chris he has some splainen to do!


As usual, probably no where to be found from his lack of initial response public relations wise.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 18, 2013)

When I say Chris I mean Chris Miller.  Also where is our buddy adam now that the cat is out of the bag?


----------



## Francisco (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Why is this fraud? Someone cannot have an alias on the internet? Then I guess you are fraud correct? Or Dustin from BuyVM or most people that participate here.


Aldryic is his USSR name  Dustin is his American name.

You keep trying to drag us into your messes, stop that. Go spend time with your clients.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Why is this fraud? Someone cannot have an alias on the internet?


Because Adam has ran around claiming he is Kevin for far too long.  It's not an alias or handle it is a fraudulent name meant to appear being another human.

Why did Adam want to hide who he was?  Hmmm..... I don't know.  Maybe those that dealt with him eons ago can chime in.

I remember a thread on LET a few months ago who Hillstrand I believe was involved and along comes Adam posting, playing like he wasn't even in the industry.  I am sure the BuyVM folks have the thread bookmarked as it was a bashing of BuyVM or attempted bashing.   

I'd pull that thread up, but LET isn't working 

When did Adam start using the Hillstrand name?  At least back to 2011.   While at URPad, yes.

By my count, Adam just turned 18.  While involved at URPad and some of the time at CVPS and certainly when doing his own VPSLatch Co. was a minor.  Does that have something to do with it?


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Go spend time with your clients.


Classic! he should have enough complaints to keep him busy for awhile.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

Ahahaha, the butthurt is strong in this one.  Upset over my query, I guess?  Or just so blinded by tears he cares not for who he lashes out at right now.

My 'real' name has never been a secret, nor has Fran ever claimed that he had an SSN and Tax information for 'Aldryic' like you did with "Kevin" (maybe I need to post that log again, to freshen your memory?)  But we've gone over all this before, haven't we?  End of the day, you'd still rather be taking childish shots at someone rather than.. say.. taking care of your customers.  Those massively oversold 'nodes' aren't going to fix themselves boy.. either get to work, or keep wasting your clients' time by posting here instead of fixing their services.

Oh, right... ColoCrossing is having to 'step in' again because you have no actual clue beyond `ls` and `nano`


----------



## Amitz (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Why is this fraud? Someone cannot have an alias on the internet? Then I guess you are fraud correct? Or Dustin from BuyVM or most people that participate here.


Oh, Sweetheart - You are such a notorious liar... Really incredible. It was YOU who always claimed that "Kevin" is a real person with SSN and all that stuff. #lying again? Ah! I forgot - #gothacked again, no #winning...

On topic: I really have some things to clarify with this Adam "Ng" (is that really a name or an abbreviation?). I would love to visit him, it would be worth a longer travel. Does anyone know where he is living?


----------



## mikho (Jun 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Well initially it was because my employer didn't want me to poke him too much because Adam would threaten us by saying he'd post our SolusVM/WHMCS DB. Remember, he was employed by the same company at one point so he'd have access to such things.


Fair enough, fear of him posting db information on the internet. 
By posting it, he would incriminate himself of stealing from his former workplace. Something I think is judged hard if taken to court?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

Amitz said:


> Adam "Ng" (is that really a name or an abbreviation?)


"Real" (assuming it isn't another alias).  Ng is a fairly common east-Asian surname.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jun 18, 2013)

Ng is a Vietnamese last name if I'm not mistaken @Amitz


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jun 18, 2013)

@Aldryic C'bo


----------



## MannDude (Jun 18, 2013)

Amitz said:


> On topic: I really have some things to clarify with this Adam "Ng" (is that really a name or an abbreviation?). I would love to visit him, it would be worth a longer travel. Does anyone know where he is living?


He also goes by Adam Jackson.

He's in California, but that's all I'll say. Sketchy dude? Yes. Deserving of a random 'visit'? No, not at all. He'll have fun getting future work in the industry when he grows up now, as I doubt he'll want to work for CVPS for the rest of his career. Kid just turned 18, so eventually he'll want to do something else. If he fills out a resume and says his name is 'Kevin Hillstrand' with any legitimate company, not only will they look him up but they'll want proof of identity. If he uses his real name, well, they'll see things like this. He's not useless, kid has some talent for his age, so he _could have _ set things straight and just been open but I think the hole is too deep now.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> He also goes by Adam Jackson.


He also goes by Adam Jack.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm a bit late to the whole "call out CVPS on their many lies" game, but my question is why? Why did Adam try to convince everyone there was a Kevin? To make the company look bigger?


----------



## Amitz (Jun 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Deserving of a random 'visit'? No, not at all.


Well. 

I do not know what you expect me to do to him but I still think it would be worth visiting. He will surely understand some things better afterwards.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

FHN-Eric said:


> @Aldryic C'bo


----------



## Francisco (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the thread I was talking about on LET... Mind you this is from the Google Cache, so renders poorly and may only be the first page:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xTKeIufAoDMJ:dc-c96f6434.lowendtalk.com/discussion/10278/kevin-hillstrand-banned-on-wht-edit-drama/p2+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&client=firefox-a


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

As for Kevin not being an "alias" or innocent username:



> 06-30-2011, 07:14 PM
> 
> Kevin Hillstrand
> 
> ...





> Kevin Hillstrand
> 
> @KevinHillstrand
> 
> ...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> It's possible, it's just insanely costly. You're going to need an $800 motherboard that can support all those slots and then you'll need probably 32GB sticks. You can get boards that support 768GB RAM from DELL I think but your wallet is going to cry out 'Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo'
> 
> Francisco


Yeah, and like I was telling Solar if we'd had beasts like that at San Jose, sol and I would've killed ourselves trying to get them down to the truck <_<

But you're right... I highly doubt Jon would've financed gear like that for him.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> It is his real name.  It is Chinese, but Vietnamese use the same surname.


To be precise Ng is Cantonese. Wu would be the equivalent in Madarin ("Chinese"). Ngo might be Vietnamese.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Even better @concerto49  I am out of daily thanks.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

This is... a hoot... in light of our Adam == Kevin discovery:



> Importance of Building Long-Term Relationships with Customers
> 
> 
> By QuadraNet on March 2nd, 2012
> ...


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 18, 2013)

24khost said:


> When I say Chris I mean Chris Miller.


Well hello there.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 18, 2013)

Moved to 'The Pub' as this is more of an Offtopic thread than an Industry News thread as it's about an individual.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Adam lives in San Jose, California for those wondering.  

Few folks earlier wanted his address and his parents names.  Lucky he's old enough to move out of the nest before he gets grounded.


----------



## mpkossen (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Marc M. (Jun 19, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> They could be "slabbing" like another company supposedly did in the past. Of course, it would still be overselling. It'd be more efficient on the memory, though. I'm not too familiar in that area, so correct me if I'm wrong.


*@**mpkossen* No one should really care unless it has an impact on them directly. Over-committing any resource is a bad idea, however ultimately it blows back in the provider's face. As a casual observer I can say that what most people don't like about CVPS is how Chris represents the company, how he talks to some people, how he acts and behaves and how he's sometimes minding others' people business. And I am saying this from posts that I've read on LET during the last 12 months. I know that passions tend to escalate on forums, however when we represent companies we have to keep it all business and casual, without getting too involved. I am just trying to point out where the negative comments are coming from in my opinion, and this are only my two cents of course.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2013)

Where's @W1V_Lee?  CVPS_Chris owes him an apology too.

Look at what I found 



> W1V_Lee
> 
> 
> April 19
> ...


to which CVPS_Chris replied:


 




> CVPS_Chris
> 
> April 19
> 
> ...




 




Later on the same thread CVPS_Chris said:


 




> CVPS_Chris
> 
> April 19
> 
> ...




[found here: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9815/leb-let-policy-on-providers-lying-about-who-they-are ]




The thread was April 18-19, 2013, just shy of two months before ChicagoVPS was hacked and administrator info became public (i.e. that Kevin Hillstrand was a concocted name and the real Kevin = Adam Ng). Liars, liars, their pants are a ablaze.

Hey @CVPS_Chris  got your SOLID PROOF now?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Where's @W1V_Lee?  CVPS_Chris owes him an apology too.
> 
> Look at what I found
> 
> ...


Next he'll say the DB was modified and that someone changed Kevin Hillstrand to Adam Ng before leaking it.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Next he'll say the DB was modified and that someone changed Kevin Hillstrand to Adam Ng before leaking it.



Tee hee.... Yeah well, I have Adam's sbcglobal ip addresses in Cali and the logs and dump all match.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 19, 2013)

Voss said:


> Ng is a Vietnamese last name if I'm not mistaken @Amitz


I'm half Vietnamese and I can tell you that's not true, it's actually a Chinese surname. You're confusing it with Nguyen 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ng


----------



## EarthVPN (Jun 19, 2013)

@Buffalooed i suspect your nick was pubcrawler.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthVPN said:


> @Buffalooed i suspect your nick was pubcrawler.


 

Hmm what did my buddy Chris say?

"Have any evidence? Please share it. I find this whole thread VERY funny as its the most cockamamie thing I have ever heard of."


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 19, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm half Vietnamese and I can tell you that's not true, it's actually a Chinese surname. You're confusing it with Nguyen
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ng


It's Cantonese. Nguyen does not equal Ng by the way. It's not a translation in any form.


----------



## elohkcalb (Jun 19, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> It's Cantonese. Nguyen does not equal Ng by the way. It's not a translation in any form.


It is not only Cantonese, there are more than one dialect groups that use the surname "Ng".


----------



## EarthVPN (Jun 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hmm what did my buddy Chris say?
> 
> "Have any evidence? Please share it. I find this whole thread VERY funny as its the most cockamamie thing I have ever heard of."


Only pubcrawler loves colocrossing/chicagovps that much


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthVPN said:


> Only pubcrawler loves colocrossing/chicagovps that much


No, actually, I'm the resident ColoCrossing fanatic of VPSBoard.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 19, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm half Vietnamese and I can tell you that's not true, it's actually a Chinese surname. You're confusing it with Nguyen
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ng





concerto49 said:


> It's Cantonese. Nguyen does not equal Ng by the way. It's not a translation in any form.





elohkcalb said:


> It is not only Cantonese, there are more than one dialect groups that use the surname "Ng".



It is asian. End of discussion.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2013)

All this Asian talk has me hungry for Chinese food.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 19, 2013)

elohkcalb said:


> It is not only Cantonese, there are more than one dialect groups that use the surname "Ng".


Then you are of Cantonese origin somewhere. Maybe trace back to family roots?


----------

